# Something You Don't See Every Day!



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Something that you don't see every day!

16 Spitfires flying together!

Turn up the volume and listen to those Merlins! Makes the hair stand up on my neck!






Roger


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Awsome


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

that sound took me back many years, thanks.

cabby


----------



## garfield85 (Jun 10, 2012)

Superb video... I just visited the Imperial War Museum in Duxford... Was it there ?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I a women but even i loved it


----------

